# دعوه الى للتعريف بالجامعات



## محمدجاسم العامري (3 سبتمبر 2009)

_بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم _
_تحيه طيبه ارغب ان يكون كل مهندس عربي ان يعرفنا الى الجامعه التي تخرج منها وعن اختصاص عمله الحالي ويبين التشابه والاختلاف بين مادرس في الجامعه وعن التخصص العملي ويبين المثل الاعلى من المشرفين والاساتذه في الجامعه لانهم علينا حق الى ما وصلنا له الان . وعن مشروع التخرج الذي عمل عليه ._
_الهدف منها ايصال فكره لكل المهندسين وطلبة الهندسة على افكارنا كانت قديمه أو جديده . من مشاريع وعن دراسه و وفاءا الى من اوصلونا الى ما نحن عليه._
_والله ولي التوفيق _​


----------



## مهندس المحبة (3 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا اخي محمد وسوف يثبت الموضوع لفائدته المعرفية بين الاعضاء وزيادة الخبرات لكي يستفاد العضو من الاخر وسوف اقوم بترتيب الموضوع إذا سمحت وشكرا مرة أخرى وننتظر جديدك المتميز ........


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (4 سبتمبر 2009)

مهندس المحبة قال:


> شكرا اخي محمد وسوف يثبت الموضوع لفائدته المعرفية بين الاعضاء وزيادة الخبرات لكي يستفاد العضو من الاخر وسوف اقوم بترتيب الموضوع إذا سمحت وشكرا مرة أخرى وننتظر جديدك المتميز ........


_عاشت ايدك واشكرك جدا"لكننا ننتظر المشاركات _​


----------



## Eng. hasan (4 سبتمبر 2009)

*اول مشارك*

*[font=&quot]أسمح لي اكون اول مشارك في موضوعك وخل تكون تجربة على اثرها يقتدي باقي الاعضاء بعد ملاحضاتك.

[/font]*​ [font=&quot]الجامع[/font][font=&quot]ة: الجامعة التكنلوجية - بغداد – العراق

[/font]​ [font=&quot]الاختصاص: مهندس كيمياوي

[/font]​ [font=&quot]التشابه والاختلاف بين مادرس في الجامعه وعن الممارسة العملية: الحاجةالى الاساسيات التي تؤخذ في المرحلتين الاولى من الدراسة اكثر من المرحلتين النهائية.

[/font]​ [font=&quot]سأكتفي بذكر الاسم الاول من اساتذتي وذالك لعدم اخذ الاذن منهم بذكر اسمائهم. [/font]​ [font=&quot]المثل الاعلى من المشرفين والاساتذه في الجامعه:[/font]​ [font=&quot] د.نيران|هندسة البترول والغاز (محفزة ومرشدة للطلاب الذي ترى فيهم حب المعرفة والتطوير)[/font]​ [font=&quot]د.خالد|تصميم معدات (محفز للطلاب الذي يرى فيهم حب المعرفة والتطوير)[/font]​ [font=&quot]د.عصام حلبية|تصميم مفاعل[/font]​ [font=&quot]د.بلاسم|انتقال حرارة[/font]​ [font=&quot]د.عصام(الحجي)|ثرمودانيمك

[/font]​ [font=&quot]مشروع التخرج :افضل عدم ذكره لفتقاره الى الواقعية الصناعية الموجودة في بلدي ولضعف المشرف من ناحية التوجيه وتحفيز الطلاب وظعف من الناحية العلمية.

هل هذا كان قصدك من الموضوع؟اتمنى التوضيح.
[/font]​


----------



## refiningboy (4 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع مهم ومفيد لذا سأكون من المشاركين بإذن الله
===============================

الجامعة: جامعة قناة السويس
الكلية: هندسة البترول والتعدين بالسويس
القسم: هندسة تكرير البترول والبتروكيماويات

التخصص من أروع التخصصات ... لكن في الحقيقة القسم لا يزال يفتقر إلى مزيد من الاهتمام في الكلية
في الحقيقة أنا لا أزال حديث التخرج ولم ألتحق بوظيفة حتى هذه اللحظة لذا أنا لا أعرف الفرق بين ما تمت دراسته والواقع العملي

أساتذتي المبدعين في هذا القسم هم:

الأستاذ الدكتور محمود فؤاد الشاهد (استاذ تدريس البتروكيمياء) -- علامة كبير
الدكتور: مصطفى عوض (تصميم أجهزة كيميائية) -- رائع وممتاز ويحفز الطلبة على التنمية والتعلم والتطوير
الدكتورة: فاطمة جاد -- تهتم بالتطورات والتقنيات الحديثة
الدكتور: الشاذلي سالم
الدكتور: صلاح السيد
الدكتورة: إيمان عبدالوهاب

أما عن مشروع التخرج -- فقد كان عن إنتاج الإيثانول الصناعي -- ومشرف المشروع كان الأستاذ الدكتور محمود فؤاد الشاهد


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (6 سبتمبر 2009)

eng. Hasan قال:


> *[font=&quot]أسمح لي اكون اول مشارك في موضوعك وخل تكون تجربة على اثرها يقتدي باقي الاعضاء بعد ملاحضاتك.[/font]*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_مشكور عمري على المعلومات الحلو ه وقصدي تنوير الموجودين على دور الاستاذ ورد الجميل لهم _​


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (6 سبتمبر 2009)

refiningboy قال:


> موضوع مهم ومفيد لذا سأكون من المشاركين بإذن الله
> ===============================
> 
> الجامعة: جامعة قناة السويس
> ...


 
_مشكور عمري على الرد وتبيين دور الاستاذ وفضله عليك _​


----------



## أسير الحياة (18 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع جداً رائع ومميز​


----------



## السورى محمد (23 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكورين جميعا بارك الله فيكم


----------



## السورى محمد (23 سبتمبر 2009)

الى مزيد من التقدم فى المعرفه


----------



## master 2010 (28 سبتمبر 2009)

الجامعة: جامعة قناة السويس .
الكلية: هندسة البترول والتعدين بالسويس.
القسم: هندسة تكرير البترول والبتروكيماويات.

التخصص من أروع التخصصات ... لكن في الحقيقة القسم لا يزال يفتقر إلى مزيد من الاهتمام في الكلية
في الحقيقة أنا لا أزال حديث التخرج . لكن من التدريبات التى ذهبت اليها فى الشركات. رأى ان هناك رابط كبير جدا بين ما ندرسه والواقع العملى وخاصه فى مجلى تكرير البترول ومعالجه الغاز الطبيبعى . 
وطبعا الكليه مش هناخد منها كل حاجه انت عارف ان المهندس لازم يقرأ كتير ويعرف اكتر وخاصه عن المشاكل فالمهندس دائم البحث عن المشاكل لان هو الموكل بحلها .
أساتذتي المبدعين في هذا القسم هم:

الأستاذ الدكتور محمود فؤاد الشاهد (استاذ تدريس البتروكيمياء) اكبر مثال على الانضباط والخبره الكبيره 
الدكتور: مصطفى عوض (تصميم أجهزة كيميائية) اكبر احتكاكا بأوضاع الشركات
الاستاذه الدكتورة: فاطمة جاد (معالجه الغاز الطبيعى)
الدكتور: الشاذلي سالم
الدكتور: صلاح السيد (مواد تكرير البترول) من افضل ما اعطانا معلومه فى القسم
الدكتورة: إيمان عبدالوهاب (دراسه البتروكيمياء)

أما عن مشروع التخرج : فقد كان عن التفحيم المؤجل(delayed coking )- ومشرف المشروع كان الدكتور محمد سعد رئيس مجلس اداره شركه النصر للبترول

وذكر اسماء الدكاتره هو امتنان لهم بما فعلوه لنا فقد نهلنا من علمهم الكثير.


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (28 سبتمبر 2009)

أسير الحياة قال:


> موضوع جداً رائع ومميز​


 
_مشكور عمري على المعلومات الحلو ه وقصدي تنوير الموجودين على دور الاستاذ ورد الجميل لهم _​


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (28 سبتمبر 2009)

master 2010 قال:


> الجامعة: جامعة قناة السويس .
> الكلية: هندسة البترول والتعدين بالسويس.
> القسم: هندسة تكرير البترول والبتروكيماويات.
> 
> ...


 
_مشكور عمري على المعلومات الحلو ه وقصدي تنوير الموجودين على دور الاستاذ ورد الجميل لهم _​


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (28 سبتمبر 2009)

السورى محمد قال:


> الى مزيد من التقدم فى المعرفه


 
_مشكور عمري على المعلومات الحلو ه وقصدي تنوير الموجودين على دور الاستاذ ورد الجميل لهم _​


----------



## سحر اكرم (30 سبتمبر 2009)

*مشكور اخي الفاضل*

_السلام عليكم_

أولا أشكرك أخي على هذا الموضوع لأنه يتيح لنا فعلا رد الجميل ولو بالشكر البسيط عن طريق ملتقى المهندسين العرب لأساتذتنا الأفاضل...

أنا خريجة جامعة تكريت كلية الهندسة قسم كيماوي

لا أنكر إنني في بداية دراستي لم يعجبني تخصصي ولكن بعد أن بدأت ادرس
مادة التحليلات في المرحلة الثالثة على يد استاذي الفاضل د. سعد ألصالحي عشقت الهندسة الكيماوية
وزادت محبتي لدراستي في المرحلة الرابعة والفضل يعود لكل من أساتذتي
د.صبا عدنان أستاذة مادة تصميم المفاعلات
و د.رافع أستاذ مادة تكرير النفط والذي لا تخلو محاضراته من المتعة العلمية وأنا متأكدة انه أي طالب لو حضر محاضراته لن يمل منها ابدآ


----------



## maha fuqha (1 أكتوبر 2009)

موضوع حلو
سأضيف مشاركتي لكم
الجامعة: جامعة النجاح الوطنية-فلسطين
الكلية: الهندسة الكيماوية

مشروع التخرج:Utilization of Municipal Solid Waste (MSW) for the Production of Biogas
وهو عملية انتاج الغاز الحيوي الميثان من المخلفات المنزلية الصلبة
لقد كان هذا المشروع من اروع المشاريع التي عملت بالقسم ولكن واجهنا مصاعب كثيرة في تنفيذ المشاريع منها الضوابط الامنية والسياسية وغيرها الكثير التي حالت دون الحصول على نتائج باهرة
ولقد قام الدكتور عامر الهموز بالاشراف على هذا المشروع كما ساعدتنا المهندسة مجد شحادة في ذلك وكل منهما ابلى بلاء حسنا وقدم ما يستطيع لافادتنا وبدوري ونيابة عن زملائي بالمشروع اشكر جهودهم معنا

اما بالنسبة لي فانا اعتبر جميع طاقم الهيئة التدريسية في قسم الهندسة الكيماوية في جامعتنا مثلي الاعلى فكلا منهم كان يكمل الاخر فبوركت جهودهم

اما بالنسبة لعملي الحالي فلا يبعد بتاتا عن ما درسته بالجامعة لاني اعمل مساعدة بحث وتدريس بالجامعة فانطلاقا لما اخذناه وواجهناه من صعاب في الدراسة والفهم احاول تجنبها مع الطلاب حتى لا يعانو كما عانينا


وفي النهاية اشكركم على طرح هذا الموضوع واتمنى للجميع التوفيق ولمن لم يحصل على وظيفة الحصول عليها ليشاركنا النقاش
بوركت جهودكم جميعا وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## rouka2009 (11 أكتوبر 2009)

بكالريوس هندسه كيميائيه 
جامعه القاهره


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (18 أكتوبر 2009)

سحر اكرم قال:


> _السلام عليكم_
> 
> أولا أشكرك أخي على هذا الموضوع لأنه يتيح لنا فعلا رد الجميل ولو بالشكر البسيط عن طريق ملتقى المهندسين العرب لأساتذتنا الأفاضل...
> 
> ...


 
_مشكور عمري على المعلومات الحلو ه وقصدي تنوير الموجودين على دور الاستاذ ورد الجميل لهم _​


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (18 أكتوبر 2009)

maha fuqha قال:


> موضوع حلو
> سأضيف مشاركتي لكم
> الجامعة: جامعة النجاح الوطنية-فلسطين
> الكلية: الهندسة الكيماوية
> ...


 
_مشكور عمري على المعلومات الحلو ه وقصدي تنوير الموجودين على دور الاستاذ ورد الجميل لهم _​


----------



## ساره خالد العاني (22 أكتوبر 2009)

موضوع جميل اني اختكم ساره من جامعة النهرين الهندسه الكيمياويه المرحله رابعه 
ممكن اخواني اسعدوني بمشروعي لهذه السنه وجزاكم الله خير عن طريق ارسال لي بحوث او مواقع على الرسائل الخاصه 
اسم المشروع Polyvinyl chloride


----------



## محمد شبارقه (21 نوفمبر 2009)

موضوع جدا رائع 
معليش انا طالب باقي ما تخرجت 
في جامعة الجزيره_ السودان 
كليه الهندسه والتكنولوجيا 
قسم الكيمياء التطبيقيه وتكنوجيا الكيمياء 
بس حبيت اشارك لكن الوضوع عجبني شدييييد


----------



## محمد شبارقه (21 نوفمبر 2009)

موضوع جدا رائع 
معليش انا طالب باقي ما تخرجت 
في جامعة الجزيره_ السودان 
كليه الهندسه والتكنولوجيا 
قسم الكيمياء التطبيقيه وتكنوجيا الكيمياء 
بس حبيت اشارك لان الوضوع عجبني شدييييد


----------



## بريق ألماس (2 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أشكرك أخي على طرحك وفكرتك الأكثر من رائعة

في الحقيقة أنا لست خريج ولكنني في المرحلة ما قبل الأخيرة

و أدرس في كلية الجبيل الصناعية قسم الهندسة الكيميائية والمعالجة الصناعية ( بالمملكة العربية السعودية)

ودراستي على نظام التفرغ الجزئي والحمد لله أنني أستفيد من دراستي وعملي كثيرا لأنهم في نفس المجال حيث أنني أعمل في شركة مصفاة أرامكوا شل (ٍsasref) 

بالنسبة لي أعتبر مثلي الأعلى في القسم هو الأستاذ الدكتور البروفيسور الأخ الصديق خالد جليل ( وهو من أمهر وخيرة الأساتذة وأثقفهم )

البروفيسور أحمد الحسن : ثيرموداينامك

الدكتور العراقي جوزيف أدم : مصمم مهندس عمليات


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (5 ديسمبر 2009)

بريق ألماس قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> أشكرك أخي على طرحك وفكرتك الأكثر من رائعة
> 
> ...


 
_مشكور عمري على المعلومات الحلو ه وقصدي تنوير الموجودين على دور الاستاذ ورد الجميل لهم _​


----------



## ريماس اليمن (5 ديسمبر 2009)

اريد كتاب عن التفحيم في مجال الهندسه الكيميائيه


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (6 ديسمبر 2009)

ريماس اليمن قال:


> اريد كتاب عن التفحيم في مجال الهندسه الكيميائيه


مشكور اخي على المرور لكن الموضوع التعريف بالجامعات وليس مكان لاستحصال الكتب مع الاسف


----------



## omar abdelsadek (26 يناير 2010)

موضوع جداً رائع ومميز
:56::56::56::56::56:
:83::83::83::83:
:72::72::72:
:7::7::7:
:70:


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (2 فبراير 2010)

omar abdelsadek قال:


> موضوع جداً رائع ومميز
> :56::56::56::56::56:
> :83::83::83::83:
> :72::72::72:
> ...


 مشكور ابو فاروق بس انحب نتعرف عليكم :14:


----------



## محمود كمياء (7 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم
اسمى محمود حمدى متخرج من جامعة القاهرة كلية الهندسة قسم كيمياءعام 2008
اهم الداكترة من راى الشخصى
د محمود الرفاعى
د ريم التونى
د حمدى عبد العزيز
د محمد فهمى 
د سيف فطين
د محمد حنفى
د شاكيناز
وطبعا جميع الداكترة والمعيدين و الادارين فى القسم كلهم اصحاب فضل علينا


----------



## سعد السوداني (8 فبراير 2010)

سعد الدين محمد علي 
جامعة الخرطوم 
كلية الهندسة - قسم الهندسة الكيميائية
المستوى الرابع


----------



## chimiste ALG (9 فبراير 2010)

salam alayhkom .le sujet est trés intéressant et ce qui conserne ma faculté est résumé coome suit:
université: ABOU BAKR BELKAID TLEMCEN ALGERIE
faculté des sciences.
.option :génie des procédés
Cette spécialité est extrémément belle mais qu'elle et besoin d'un peu de travaux pratiques


----------



## chimiste ALG (10 فبراير 2010)

مشكورين الموضوع جد رائع.انا اختكم من الجزائر طالبة سنة خامسة قسم الكيمياء و هندسة الطرائق و بالتحديد مدينة تلمسان التي ستكون عاصمة الثقافة الاسلامية سنة 2011.


----------



## najah_100 (14 فبراير 2010)

الاخت نجاح
التخصص كمياء صناعية -هندسة الطرائق (سنة خامسة )
الجامعة ابو بكر بلقايد-تلمسان 
اتشرف بالانضمام الى المنتدى 
و اتشرف بدعوتكم لزيارتنا في اطار تلمسان عاصمة الثقافة الاسلامية


----------



## غلاغل (16 فبراير 2010)

مشكورين


----------



## المهندس_العراقي85 (4 مارس 2010)

الجامعة التكنولوجية قسم الهندسة الكيمياوية : العراق - بغداد

انا اخالف كل من يقول ان الي تدرسه في الحياة الجامعية لا يطبق في الواقع وانما نحن ندرس بشكل عام مثلا الهندسة الكيمياوية ندرس كل ما يتعلق بالهندسة الكيمياوية لكن عندما تعمل في المصانع او دوائر الدولة سوف تتخصص بشي معين ، في الدول الاجنبية يوجد لديهم تخصص في الهندسة مثلا الهندسة الكيمياوية ،التخصصات (بتروكيمياويات،صناعات كيمياوية ، تكرير بترول،تصميم معدات ، مفاعلات ، وغيرها من التخصصات)

اساتذتي هم كثيرين ( من المرحلة الاولى الى المرحلة الرابعة ) لكن سوف اذكر اثنين عن كل مرحلة 
المرحلة الاولى: د.ماجد سليم ( مباديء الهندسة الكيمياوية )
= = :الست فضلية+د.عصام كامل( كيمياء)
المرحلة الثانية : جريان موائع ( د.ثامر جاسم )
= = : ثرموداينمك ( د.خالد فرهود)
المرحلة الثالثة : تصميم معدات هندسية(د.خالد عجمي)
= = : تصميم مفاعل ( د.عصام )
المرحلة الرابعة:انتقال ظواهر phenomena transfer( د.شهرزاد)
= = : صناعات كيمياوية (د.عادل)

مشروع التخرج : التهذيب او التحفيز بطريقة العامل المساعد (catalytic reforming )


اسف على الاطالة


----------



## Eng.kholoud (5 مارس 2010)

الرجاء الحذف مكرر


----------



## Eng.kholoud (5 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم
سعيده بوجودي معكم

انا لازلت على مقاعد الدراسه
طالبه من الأردن
اسمي خلود أحمد
أدرس في جامعة مؤته الموجوده في محافظة الكرك 
تخصص هندسه كيميائية
عندما دخلت الجامعه كانت تقسم الهندسة الكيميائية الي تخصص بيئة وتخصص عمليات اما الان تم التعديل على الخطة الدراسيه لتشمل الهندسه الكيميائية بشكل عام 
لا يوجد اختلاف بين كلا القسمين فقط هي مسميات تفصل بينهما

انا لازلت طالبه في السنه الرابعه
بالنسبة للاساتذة 
كثير منهم كان لهم فضل علي 
من غير كليتي 
الدكتور هارون القضاة دكتور الثقافة الاسلامية
الدكتور أكرم الغزاوي دكتور اكيمياء 1
بالاضافه الى دكاترة قسمي الدكتور 
نبيل الجراح رئيس قسم الهندسه الكيماوية حاليا
الدكتور فارس المومني الدكتور المشرف على مشروع تخرجي
الدكتور القدير طه الخميس 
الدكتور احمد شواقفه 
الدكتور عصام الجندي
بالاضافه الى كثير من الشخصيات التي ساعدتني في هذه المسيرة

لازلت ادرس فلاعلم لي بمدى ارتباط مساري الدراسي بالمسار العملي خارج حدود الجامعه 
لكنني على علم ان هناك اختلاف بين ما يؤخذ أثناء الدراسه الجامعيه وما يتم العمل فيه في الوظيفه

انا الان قيد اقامة مشروع تخرجي
وهو يختص بتصميم محطة معالجه للمياه 

موضوع رائع
واعتذر على الاطاله
اختكم خلود احمد​


----------



## Melbourne (7 مارس 2010)

عاشت ايدك على طرح هذا الموضوع الرائع
انا من الخريجين المتفوقين في الهندسة الكيمياوية الجامعة التكنلوجية في بغداد العراق عام 1985 واكملت الدراسات العليا في بريطانيا وعملت في التدريس والبحوث. وانا الان في ميلبورن استراليا منذ اكثر من عشرة سنوات واتمنى ان اساعد واتواصل مع زملاءي ايام الدراسة في الجامعة التكنلوجية الهندسة الكيميائية خريجي عام 1985 وارجوا المراسلة عبر هذا المنتدى.


----------



## عــomarــر (10 مارس 2010)

وفقكم الله


----------



## الفوال كيمائيه (3 أبريل 2010)

اشكرك اخى الفاضل انا خريج دبلوم الهندسه الكيميائيه العراق
اعمل فى مصفاة للبترول ولدى خبره عشره سنوات
حاليا" فى المستور الرابع هندسه كيميائيه للتجسير الى بكالريوس فى جامعة العلوم والتقانه السودان
ابرز الاساتذه الدكتوره الفاضله \د. وقار قحطان عبد المجيد
وفى السودان د.بابكر كرامه ود. ابراهيم الامين و د.قرشى


----------



## محمد سعيد المفرجي (6 أبريل 2010)

فكرة حلوة ابو نور الوردة سلامي الك:15:


----------



## Maha87 (7 أبريل 2010)

Wt about u "مهندس المحبة"؟؟؟


----------



## م.الحب (30 أبريل 2010)

هندسة كيميائية -المستوى الثالث

أدرس في جامعة جازان -المملكة العربية السعودية

أفضل الدكاتره

د:محمد غزالي 

د:فتوح

د:حلمى أبو ليلى

د:محمد السيد

سنة التخرج المتوقعة 2014

دمتم بود


----------



## مناف المهندس (7 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
الاسم :: مناف عدنان عيدان 
العراق - جامعة البصره - كلية الهندسه 
قسم الهندسه الكيميائيه 
المرحله الرابعه - على طريق التخرج انشاء الله 

اهم الاساتذه 

الدكتور مصطفى الفائز - رئيس القسم 
الدكتور علاء عبد الرزاق - وحدات صناعيه 
الاستاذ علي ناصر - تصميم المفاعلات 
الاستاذ ميثاق كاظم - تصميم المعدات 
الاستاذ صائب عبد الله - وحدات القياس والسيطره 
الست انسام طاهر - مبادئ الهندسه الكيميائيه 
الست الهام - الثرموداينمك 

مشروع التخرج - تصميم معمل انتاج الفينول 


شكرا لكاتب الموضوع​


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (22 مايو 2010)

محمد سعيد المفرجي قال:


> فكرة حلوة ابو نور الوردة سلامي الك:15:


مشكور عمري ابو جاسم اتمنى ان نتواصل


----------



## عرين المجالي (16 يونيو 2010)

انا ما زلت على مقاعد الدراسه في فصلي الاخير في السنه الرابعه - التدريب الميداني 
اتدرب الان في شركة للاسمده 
ادرس في جامعة مؤته- الكرك - الاردن 
مشروعي التخرج كان الاول من نوعه فالعالم لقد اجريت تجارب على صنع الكليه الصناعيه من مادة الكاربون نانو فايبر و يعتبر مشروعي هو دمج لتطبيقات الهندسه الكيميائيه فالمجال الطبي 
واجريت التجارب بمساعدة مشرفي المشروع الاستاذ الدكتور طه الخميس و الدكتور نبيل الجراح لهم مني جزيل الشكر على مجهودهم الذي بذلوه معي 
وانا الان احاول ان اضع اللمسات الاخيره على هاذا المشروع لكي يسجل عليه اسمي بكل فخر 
ومن الاساتذه الذين اثروا في حياتي 
د. احمد شواقفه 
لقد كان اكثر من اخ و اعز من صديق لي و كنت اقتدي به لدرجة اني اقلد خطه عند الكتابه فهو مثلي الاعلى 

عذرا على الاطاله
شكرا


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (18 يونيو 2010)

مناف المهندس قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> الاسم :: مناف عدنان عيدان
> العراق - جامعة البصره - كلية الهندسه
> ...


 مشكور عمري على الرد الجميل


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (18 يونيو 2010)

عرين المجالي قال:


> انا ما زلت على مقاعد الدراسه في فصلي الاخير في السنه الرابعه - التدريب الميداني
> اتدرب الان في شركة للاسمده
> ادرس في جامعة مؤته- الكرك - الاردن
> مشروعي التخرج كان الاول من نوعه فالعالم لقد اجريت تجارب على صنع الكليه الصناعيه من مادة الكاربون نانو فايبر و يعتبر مشروعي هو دمج لتطبيقات الهندسه الكيميائيه فالمجال الطبي
> ...


 
مشكور عمري على الرد الجميل والموضوع منكم واليكم فلا تعتذر اخي شرفت ونورت


----------



## عبد الوهاب سامر (3 يوليو 2010)

بتحسين دور الجامعات من خلال : 
1- رفع نسبه البعثات ويفضل ان يكون جميع الكادرالتدريسي دكتوراه في الهندسه او من اما امريكا او بريطانيا او فرنسا او المانيا
2-نظام المعايشه ومن تجربه شخصيه عندما كنت في بريطانيا رايت شباب من الصين يدرسون هناك وسالتهم قالوا ان الحكومه هي من ارسلتهم علما ان اعمارهم لا تتجاوز الحادي عشر سنه او مايزيد .
3-تحسين المختبرات وتفعيل الارتباط بين الشركات والجامعات .


----------



## كيميائية صغيرونة (6 يوليو 2010)

موضوع حلوو ... 


* انا في جامعة الامارات العربية المتحده .
* السنه الثانيه .
* تخصص هندسة كيميائية 
* اما بالنسية للدكاتره كلهم طيوبين وما عليهم كلام ..


يســـــــــــــــلمو .. :84:


----------

